# Dslr suggestions



## Sir Travis D

Hi, I need a suggestion for a dslr camera with a lens included for about $600 or less. It needs to be black, and the more megapixels, the better. I want to be able to get good pictures by zoom, and landscapes. It needs to have a rechargeable battery, and it needs to use Sd memory cards, Mmc or memory stick. Thanks 

Also, please suggest a tripod and carrying case if possible. The camera itself has to be around $600, the accessories can be more.


----------



## Geoff

If you can afford $640, then the Canon Rebel XTi would be a great choice, however it takes CF cards.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120070

The Nikon D60 is a great camera from what I've read/heard, which uses an SD card and costs $630.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830113088

Or if you want something for under, there's the Olympus E-510 for around $585 I believe.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Ok, thanks. My laptop only has a 4/1 media card reader, and our printer doesn't read cf either. The nikon d60 is good, looking into the combination pack.


----------



## Geoff

The cameras come with a standard USB cable, or you can buy a CF card reader for under $20.  The D60 is a great camera (again, from what I've heard).  I had the XTi before so I have some experience with that particular camera.

It would be best to Google "Nikon D60 Review" and read several articles/reviews.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Well the XTi does look better.


----------



## Geoff

The XTi's price dropped about $100 since the release of the Rebel XSi, so it's a pretty good deal now.


----------



## vroom_skies

Why does every body seem to want a DSLR now?

Answer this question before you go any farther:
- Why do I need/ want a DSLR over an advanced point and shoot?

Lately it seems that people buy DSLR's and just use them as glorified P&S's, shooting in green mode (full auto).

Bob


----------



## Geoff

^ Very true.  The Canon S5 IS for $350 is a great SLR-Like P&S camera.  I had the S3 IS and it took excellent photos.


----------



## vroom_skies

Yup,
My first camera was a S3-IS and some of my favorite shots were taken with it.
When I found out it wasn't able to suit all my needs I upgraded to the K10D.

Bob


----------



## Sir Travis D

Ok, our local staples had the cannon reble xti, but it was $60 more than online. After looking at it, it was amazing. However, the lens was really bad. It was an 18-55mm zoom lense, and I tried to take a picture of a box across the store, it looked liked a cropped version of what I was seeing, or almost what I saw with my eyes. Almost no zoom. So could someone suggest a compatible lens the is good at zooming?

edit: Also, newegg only has silver body only versions. Does anyone know if I can get a black body only xti?
edit: Also, newegg only shows one lens, which costs $550. Are there any cheaper lenses that are good like in the $300 range?


Ok, I am also open to suggestions on $1000-1400 dslr cameras with good lenses.


----------



## massahwahl

Sir Travis what experience do you have shooting in manual modes? Like Vroom brought up, if your buying a DSLR just to shoot in full auto its really not a very economical choice and your not going to be happy with your results.

Some things to consider:

Your gonna need a better flash than the one that comes with the xti, the 430ex is your best option but its added cost. As for an affordable zoom lens, the 75-300 but its bottom of the barrel, still good, but dont expect to really unleash the cameras potential until you are willing to shoot in manual mode and spend some real money on a couple decent lenses.


----------



## Sir Travis D

I'm sure with a few months of using it, I can learn how to use a dslr. Now, I don't think we can spend $200 on a flash alone, so I am looking into cameras that are dslr, and have a good zoom lens. I mean, the 18-55mm zoom lens that's included on the xti is worse than my $100 camera's combined 5x digital and 3x optical zoom. I assume the more mm, the more zoom, but I would also like to have a lense that is good at portrait type photos too, so I do not have to change them all the time.

edit: the 75-300 lense looks good, but will I be able to take non-zoom photos with it?

edit: This has better reviews, will it be a better COMPATIBLE lens? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830998812


----------



## massahwahl

just having more mm is not going to do much for you. Yes you will get more zoom but the flipside is you will get significantly less quality and a higher aperture on cheaper lenses. Also most dslr's do not come with a zoom lens packaged with it, the stock lens with the xti is an incredibly powerful lens in fact, i use it more than some of my pricier lenses. It comes down to learning how to use it and what its capabilities are. You may want to investigate how much telephoto lenses cost before you willy nilly by a dslr thinking you can pick them for cheap because you cant. Most decent ones cost more than your camera body runs :0 

also, dont discard the idea of buying an external flash...your going to want one 

If your not willing to spend the money on your new dslr hobby, then you may want to stick with a high end P&S


----------



## Sir Travis D

Ok, but the lens really didn't zoom. Are there any lenses that can take close up photos like 18mm and get maybe 150mm zoom?

edit: It's not like I don't want to spend the money, we don't have $2092 for everything I need an upgrade on. I don't need a $4000 telephoto lens, I just want a good dslr that has a good closeup/zoom lens.


----------



## massahwahl

The stock lens is not a telephoto lens thats why it didnt zoom in real far. Its awesome for portraits and just normal day to day use. The cheapest 150mm I found on amazon was this sigma: http://www.amazon.com/Sigma-50-150m...3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1216161211&sr=1-3 which has a huge focal distance 50-150 and a decent 2.8 f-stop.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Ok. This is 28-200mm

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830998148

Will that take decent portraits and zooms?

I don't see why I found a 200mm zoom for $400 and you found a 150mm for $500.. I don't think my link could be worse..


----------



## massahwahl

Do you know how f-stops work? You may want to research the subject because they will become your best friend in your search for lenses. Basically, the lower the number, the better the lens quality is going to be (to an extent) 

That lens would be a pretty good choice for a good knock around lens that you could use for a variety of different situations, but its not going to get the results of a telephoto zoom if thats what your looking for.


----------



## massahwahl

the telephoto equivalent of that lens would be something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Sigma-70-200m...7?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1216161737&sr=1-7

Notice the lower f-stop


----------



## Sir Travis D

What I want is a decently priced lens that can take a picture of landscapes, zoom in on a sports game, or anything in between. I don't want to be taking pictures of the stars or anything. I need an overall good lens for different situations, and since this is my first dslr I don't need a professional lens. 

now, the xti body is around $550 on newegg. I found the body here for $300

http://shopdigitaldirect.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=7689

Does that look like a good site?

edit: Looks like a fraudulent website.. from reviews atleast


----------



## massahwahl

lol, you need to realize there is no one solution lens that does it all thats what im trying to explain to you. There are different lenses for different situations and if you want to do several different types of photography situations, then you will need several different lenses at your disposal. Dont expect to find a 'one size fits all' solution.


----------



## Sir Travis D

But this lens
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16830998148

Looks like it can zoom 4x as much as the base lens, and can take more than 2x as close portraits..


----------



## massahwahl

yes but its not going to have telephoto zoom which is what i believe you think it will have...

Im trying to be condescending and i hope you dont see it that way im trying to help, but what reasons do you REALLY have to buy a dslr over a high end P&S that you could learn to shoot manual on in preparation for a nice dslr one day?


----------



## Sir Travis D

What reasons do I want to have a dslr?

1. Professional photographers have them
2. I want to learn by using one
3. I need a better camera than the one right now
4. They take better pictures
5. They look better

What is the difference between a telephoto and the link I suggested? I don't see how a $900+ camera will not take decent portraits and zooms.


----------



## massahwahl

In response to...

1. 'Professionals' dont own XLI's... Professionals also own more than one lens and spent a hell of a lot of money on them than $400. The cheapest one I bought was almost $700

2. The only somewhat acceptable reason you gave

3.A high end P&S would be better than what you have now and easier for you too

4. Only if the user knows how to take better pictures 

5.So you want one to make you look cool? 

Research the difference between standard zoom and telephoto lens. Also research f-stops and shutter speeds and how they work together. PLEASE do your research before you go out and spend bookoo bucks on a camera you will buy then wonder why it doesnt take 'professional' looking pictures for you.


----------



## Sir Travis D

It did take good pictures when I tried it at staples. I don't need to get a telephoto lens when I first get it anyway.


----------



## jimmymac

As Uke says, its really worth weighing up just how much you need/how much you will use a Digital SLR as it can become quite a money hole once you really get into it.

My current setup with mine has cost me near £900 ($1800) thus far and i'm still looking to add more to it. However I try to take it absolutely everywhere with me and even plan specific days to go places where my main aim is to take pictures.

If your taking pictures of family and friend and the odd landscape shot here or there then its a fairly impractical solution when a decent point and shoot would do a more than capable job.

It can become a quite involved hobby in the end, a thoroughly rewarding one at that but its not one you should get into if you think you might see the newness of it wear off insde a couple of months.

If it is something you really want to get into then your best bet is just to get camera and the packaged lens (usually an 18-55mm) and use that as a starting base. Yes the lens can't zoom massively but it will still produce some fantastic pictures and give you a chance to get a hang of the camera and its various functions and see if its really for you. From there you can look to invest in a new lens at a later date, choosing a new lens is more often than not more difficult than choosing a camera itself as theres far more variety out there.


----------



## massahwahl

amen jimmy, lol maybe he will listen to you because hes not getting what im trying to tell him.


----------



## jimmymac

i don't thin i even realised what an investment it was until the day I had to get all my equipment insured


----------



## massahwahl

^^^ eeks! I havnt reached that point yet but im probably getting close... how much does your insurance typically cost you and what does it cover?


----------



## Sir Travis D

Ok, so I'll use the 18-55mm zoom lens, and bring my telescope and take zoom pictures through my telescope. 

Lol, I'm sure I could use the default lens for a while.


----------



## massahwahl

Sir Travis D said:


> Ok, so I'll use the 18-55mm zoom lens, and bring my telescope and take zoom pictures through my telescope.
> 
> Lol, I'm sure I could use the default lens for a while.



lol, you still dont get it do you...


----------



## Sir Travis D

I'd rather have a camera that takes decent pictures and looks cool rather than a silver rectangle that can take good pictures. 

Also, a question about the newegg combo deal that includes the camera, extra battery, tripod ect for $730 - What will the total shipping be on everything?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ukulele_ninja said:


> lol, you still dont get it do you...






I myself, first used an SLR, Digital Camera, then an Advanced Digital Camera, and then moved up to DSLR.



Don't be close minded on a DSLR.. The people who are responding to your posts know what they are talking about, and are giving you great responses.





Sir Travis D said:


> I'd rather have a camera that takes decent pictures and looks cool rather than a silver rectangle that can take good pictures.



*Smacks head* 
Shoulda had a V8.


----------



## Sir Travis D

But a dslr is better.. I don't see why people are saying not to get one...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Sir Travis D said:


> But a dslr is better.. I don't see why people are saying not to get one...




Not always .. 

For what you want to do, an advanced Point and Shoot camera would be great. Getting a DSLR, accessories, and keeping it safe would be a waste of money.




Looks can be deceiving..


And we're not forcing you to buy something, we're trying to help you and give you feedback on a thread you made seeking help/feedback.


----------



## Sir Travis D

but point and shoot are like miniature cameras that look cheap.. You can't turn the lens on them and have the feel of a dslr.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

First off, dont underestimate anything. Second, dont buy an expensive camera by how it looks. And third, I purchased a DSLR a few months ago, and I find myself learning as I go, and talking to Bob, Vroomskies, on settings and whatnot.


If you broadened your horizons, you'd see there is a lot more out there.


If your willing to be open minded, and reasonable, I am sure we'll be more glad to help.


----------



## Tuffie

g4m3rof1337 said:


> If your willing to be open minded, and reasonable, I am sure we'll be more glad to help.



He's still going to want a DSLR.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Tuffie said:


> He's still going to want a DSLR.



Then I suppose making a thread to gain help was useless.


----------



## Tuffie

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Then I suppose making a thread to gain help was useless.



Well, I guess he got help, but he didn't dare to open his mind to anything other then he expected.


----------



## Sir Travis D

My thread was not created on whether or not to get a dslr or non-dslr, I wanted to know what's the best dslr option for about $700..


----------



## g4m3rof1337

But we're being good forum posters, and telling you that you are wasting your money. Buying an expensive DSLR doesn't mean you'll be taking stunning pictures out of the box. You'll probably end up using the Auto feature the most, since you wont know how anything else will work. 


Your best bet is to buy an Advanced Black.. Point and Shoot camera. 


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=abcat0401002&type=category


----------



## Sir Travis D

Exactly. I said I wanted to learn how to use one by using one.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It doesn't really work like that. I went from an SLR to an Advanced P&S to a DSLR.


You just wont be utilizing the whole camera if you jump right into it.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Now, at staples, the rebel xti had an odd lcd screen. It didn't show live view, just settings.. is this normal?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

A lot of DSLR's dont have Live View.


----------



## vroom_skies

Travis,
Just in case your wondering, whats been posted in this thread is not lies.
It's critical to understand what your getting into before making the leap.

We obviously can't stop you from wasting your money, or your parents money. However were trying our best to persuade you into making a knowledgeable decision. 

Anyways...
As with kits, they have to be even across the board. What I mean by that is... You can't skimp on one part or another. Especially in photography. Lenses are a CRITICAL piece, you can't just buy any lens and expect to get good results. The reason for the price difference in the lens you posted is out right quality, that is it, you get what you pay for nothing more.

There is nothing wrong with learning as you go. What you have to understand is that it's not the easiest of processes. If you are going to stick with it, great. Just make sure your willing to stick with it before you invest in it. Going along with this, just stick with the kit lens for now. Once you understand all the camera's functions and are comfy with it. That is when you make the next step into buying glass, not before that.

DSLR photography is a ton of fun. Just make sure you're not getting into it for the wrong reasons. Just because 'Pros' shoot with DSLR's (mind you they aren't shooting with XTI's) doesn't mean diddly squat. 

Hope that helped
Bob


----------



## Sir Travis D

I have tried two different point and shoot non-dslr cameras. I do not want a top of the line $3000 camera. As Vroom says, the xti is in the middle, and that is what I want.


----------



## vroom_skies

Actually the XTI is basically bottom of the barrel, but that doesn't mean it cant take good shots. As stated before it's up to the photographer to produce the results.

Bob


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I think we should just stop trying to help this kid..

Timmie, Vroom_skies, and Myself were talking to Travis in Vent, and he was acted really immature, and pretty much just ignoring our advice, so..


----------



## Sir Travis D

Look. I don't need a professional camera. If I get the xti, why would I need an additional $500 lens? A $1000 camera is overkill compared to a $300 point and shoot. I just wanted a suggestion for a low end lens for the xti, but people like g4m3r1337 do not help, they just try to say I do not need one.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Sir Travis D said:


> Look. I don't need a professional camera. If I get the xti, why would I need an additional $500 lens? A $1000 camera is overkill compared to a $300 point and shoot. I just wanted a suggestion for a low end lens for the xti, but people like g4m3r1337 do not help, they just try to say I do not need one.



This is going to turn into a flame war. I was not telling you to not buy one. I was giving you valid facts on not to waste your money, and to get the next best thing. Timmie and Vroom can back me up on this, as well as any other poster in this thread.



To end any potential flame war, I will leave this thread.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Thanks, if the only thing you can do is tell me not to get something my family and I want, you do not need to be here. Since I already know what I am getting, the canon xti, I can go elsewhere for help on this issue.

Maybe if people did not know I was 14 and thought I was in my 20's, people would be more mature.


----------



## Geoff

If you don't want to spend hundreds-thousands on a lens, then just go with the XTi kit, which comes with an 18-55mm lens (IIRC).


----------



## massahwahl

I'm glad I'm not the only who thinks this kid is not seeing the picture clearly...

Look, go buy the camera and a crappy lens and let's see what you can do. But DO NOT come and complain about no live view, manual zoom, and so-so pictures when you only use auto mode. 

Just do yourself a favor and try and learn and understand the exposure triangle and how to correctly pick out lenses before you blow your money on a glorified point and shoot.


----------



## massahwahl

Why not check out something like a fuji Z series? They have the 'look' your looking for without added costs


----------



## Punk

Ukulele is right, a DSLR is not easy to use properly. 

I went from a Digital camera to a DSLR and it was reallly hard to use it in manual mode, thank god the D40 had an auto shoot. But if you're not as eager to learn how to use your DSLR like I am, you can easily fall into the P&S option of the D40. I am still learning basic features on my DSLR and I had it for months.

If you are still willing to get a DSLR, may I suggest you start with a Nikon D40 or a D40x? I have the D40 and it is all I need at the moment, and I don't think I'm a pro but I took a few nice shots with it.

The more MP you get doesn't mean the better picture will be. It all depends on the lens and the settings. I have 6MP, and it is enough.

If you want, you can also have a look at Bridges or DSLR-like camera we call it here. They have around 10x zooms.

Also you have to understand that each type of lens has it's purpose and one that offers a focal range of 28-300mm has it's downs in aperture or overall quality. I have two lenses: 18-55mm Nikon Lens which is very good and a 70-300mm that has a higher aperture.


----------



## massahwahl

check this guy out Its got the 'DSLR' look to it but a 12x zoom which you said you wanted. I used to have the earlier model from this series and LOVED it, its also what i learned about exposure and shooting in manual one so it was a nice stepping stone. You would not be dissapointed with this one.


----------



## Irishwhistle

In response to your list...

1. Professional photographers have them - Professional photographers have Mark IIIs
2. I want to learn by using one - Why not start out by using your current cameras manual mode or getting a step up point and shoot if your cameras manual mode is that bad.
3. I need a better camera than the one right now - What camera is it? There's plenty of decent point and shoots that won't break the bank.
4. They take better pictures - It's the photographer that makes a difference
5. They look better - Check out cameras like the Fuji S700 if you want looks... it should take care of all the above points too... (except for #1, but then the pros don't use XTis...)

I'm not trying to convince you not to get what you want... I'm just trying to help you and make sure you KNOW what you want. Make sure you try out the camera you want before you buy...

Oh, yeah, and remember... there is no one lens (especially an inexpensive one) that can do everything.


----------



## MBGraphics

Yeah, pretty much the only time you see an XTi with a Pro Photographer, is for a back-up camera, even then, not verry likely. Most use 30 or 40D's as their backup (some even have 2-3 1DsMKIII's  /jeliousy)

As Irishwistle said, it's the person behind the eye-piece that makes the difference, not the camera. The camera just makes it a little easier somtimes. And without knowledge of all the camera's settings, you have absolutly no buisness having a DSLR, because thats what they are meant for, photographers, and you cant call yourself a photographer if you dont know how to adjust settings to get that great photo.

I hate it when I have some of my friends start talking about how awsome my DSLR is, and how they have always wanted one and cant wait to get one, then not a few moments later start saying things like "what's this button do?" "what the hell is ISO?" "Shutter what?" what "does that 2.8 mean on the lense thingy?" "whats WB?" and one of my favorites..."What does that button on the front do?"(refering to the shutter button"

I have tons more stupid questions ive been asked about my camera, I cant believe to wonder what kind of questions I would get with a 1DsMKIII because there are even a couple buttons on there that I dont even know (although im sure I would be smart enough to figure it out).


----------



## massahwahl

What did you end up getting sir?


----------



## Sir Travis D

Way to bring one of my points into a huge discussion. I meant photographers user dslr's, not the xti specifically.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Sir Travis D said:


> Way to bring one of my points into a huge discussion. I meant photographers user dslr's, not the xti specifically.



Yeah, I know... basically if you're interested in getting into photography (maybe even professionally someday) then yes, get a DSLR, but you can't expect to be taking kick-butt photos on an XTi's auto mode.  

What kind of camera do you currently have?

Check out these two articles:

http://www.thetechlounge.com/article/312/10+Reasons+NOT+to+Buy+a+DSLR+Camera/

http://www.thetechlounge.com/article/308/10+Reasons+to+Buy+a+DSLR+Camera/


----------



## Geoff

IMO a high quality P&S camera such as the Canon S5 IS will take better photos on Auto mode then the XTi would.


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];1035504 said:
			
		

> IMO a high quality P&S camera such as the Canon S5 IS will take better photos on Auto mode then the XTi would.


 

Hmm... maybe, I've never used either cameras (I've used the XT though) so I don't really know how they compare... and I suppose considering that you have both you would know. That would be interesting to see how two images of the same exact thing (one taken with the XTi on full auto and one with the S5 IS on full auto) would compare... care to show us?


----------



## Geoff

Irishwhistle said:


> Hmm... maybe, I've never used either cameras (I've used the XT though) so I don't really know how they compare... and I suppose considering that you have both you would know. That would be interesting to see how two images of the same exact thing (one taken with the XTi on full auto and one with the S5 IS on full auto) would compare... care to show us?


I have the Canon S3 IS and Canon XSi, so the difference is even more apparent.  I will take an identical photo with both cameras on "Auto" mode, and then again on "P" mode.


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];1035598 said:
			
		

> I have the Canon S3 IS and Canon XSi, so the difference is even more apparent. I will take an identical photo with both cameras on "Auto" mode, and then again on "P" mode.


 

Oh, I didn't know you upgraded, but it doesn't really matter... I'm gonna get a Nikon which is automatically better than any Canon. 

Sounds good... thanks!


----------



## MBGraphics

Irishwhistle said:


> Oh, I'm gonna get a Nikon which is automatically better than any Canon.



HAHAHAHAHA!!!
Sorry, I couldnt help it 

I have nothing against Nikon at all, it's just the statment, haha....It's true in SOME cases, but false in more


----------



## Sir Travis D

If chris pirillo hates nikon, I do.


----------



## MBGraphics

Who?


----------



## Geoff

It's hard to get an identical looking shot, I had the tripod in the same spot but the lens is different on both cameras (the XSi has a wider field of view), so I tried to crop them both the best I could.

*This is a photo taken with the Canon S3 IS on full auto mode (f/3.2, 1/60sec, no flash):*





*Here is the same location shot with the Canon Rebel XSi on full auto mode (f/5.6, 1/125sec, flash).  Please note that this was taken with a flash, I could not disable it on full auto mode.:*






*And here's another shot of the same location with the Canon Rebel XSi on "P" mode, which contains my personalized settings (f/5, 1/60sec, no flash):
*


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];1035663 said:
			
		

> It's hard to get an identical looking shot, I had the tripod in the same spot but the lens is different on both cameras (the XSi has a wider field of view), so I tried to crop them both the best I could.
> 
> *This is a photo taken with the Canon S3 IS on full auto mode (f/3.2, 1/60sec, no flash):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is the same location shot with the Canon Rebel XSi on full auto mode (f/5.6, 1/125sec, flash).  Please note that this was taken with a flash, I could not disable it on full auto mode.:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And here's another shot of the same location with the Canon Rebel XSi on "P" mode, which contains my personalized settings (f/5, 1/60sec, no flash):
> *



Nice! Thanks for posting those... although they're so similar it's hard to decide which is better...  There is less purple fringing on the XSi though.


----------



## Geoff

Irishwhistle said:


> Nice! Thanks for posting those... although they're so similar it's hard to decide which is better...  There is less purple fringing on the XSi though.


You are right about that, it's especially noticeable on the white birch trees.

I hate how the XSi used the flash though, really messed up the comparison


----------



## Sir Travis D

The xsi looks much better.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Sir Travis D said:


> If chris pirillo hates nikon, I do.



Oh, so your are a follower.


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];1035713 said:
			
		

> You are right about that, it's especially noticeable on the white birch trees.
> 
> I hate how the XSi used the flash though, really messed up the comparison



Yeah  I hate flash unless it's ABSOLUTELY necessary.


----------



## Geoff

Irishwhistle said:


> Yeah  I hate flash unless it's ABSOLUTELY necessary.


So do I, but that's auto mode for you.  I just love it when I see people with their small P&S cameras that are trying to take a picture through the glass, and they have the flash on.


----------



## Irishwhistle

[-0MEGA-];1036342 said:
			
		

> So do I, but that's auto mode for you. I just love it when I see people with their small P&S cameras that are trying to take a picture through the glass, and they have the flash on.


 
Yup, I've seen people do that... it's not exactly the most effective way of making the image look better


----------



## Punk

MBGraphics said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!
> Sorry, I couldnt help it
> 
> I have nothing against Nikon at all, it's just the statment, haha....It's true in SOME cases, but false in more





Sir Travis D said:


> If chris pirillo hates nikon, I do.



You should have laughed at that!

Nikon offers the best entry price SLR (D40).

I've read many reviews of many sites on the D40 compared to other same category SLR and it came out first 85% of the time.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Yea but the d40 is 6.1 megapixels.. My current $80 camera is 6.1 megapixels, and more megapixels = higher resolution.


----------



## Punk

Sir Travis D said:


> Yea but the d40 is 6.1 megapixels.. My current $80 camera is 6.1 megapixels, and more megapixels = higher resolution.



The quality of the 6.1MP of your camera is nothing compared to the one of the D40.

You don't need that much MP to get beautiful pictures. 4.1 was enough for me. Unless you have a huge Home Cinema where you plan to watch your pictures, 6MP is enough.

Here are some pictures (actually lot ) that i took with D40:

http://www.panoramio.com/user/12458

All of them are either taken with the P or M mode (Program or Manual). P takes care of aperture and shutter speed while M is fully customizable.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Sir Travis D said:


> Yea but the d40 is 6.1 megapixels.. My current $80 camera is 6.1 megapixels, and more megapixels = higher resolution.



More megapixels does NOT always equal better though...


----------



## Geoff

Actually higher megapixels on the same size image sensor can be worse for quality.

Travis, what your saying is similar to the thinking that a Pentium D 3GHz CPU would perform the same as a Core 2 Duo 3GHz CPU, since they are both 3GHz, and the higher the GHz = faster.


----------

